# Help with check engine light



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

I havent seen it come on in near a month.







I hope it didnt burn out.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Help with check engine light (vertigoeffect)*

In the name of the father, the son, and the HOLT $HIT !!!!


----------

